# Good Quality Bridles



## gerbilgirl (22 July 2009)

What brand of bridles are of very high quality?

Price doesn't really matter as much as quality will.


----------



## toomanyhorses26 (22 July 2009)

I have gfs bridles (£35-£50 depending on noseband) for everyday and a barnsby for posh stuff(should be about£120 but picked it up for£40 on ebay) both fit my tb's head nicely and don't look too heavy on him


----------



## Joss (22 July 2009)

Kate Negus bridles are very nice.


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (22 July 2009)

Both of my horses have Stubben bridles, they are well made, quality leather &amp; have various designs to suit any horse or discipline. They are hard wearing &amp; due to the quality of leather used always clean up beautifully.


----------



## abracadabra (22 July 2009)

Jeffries

i have the traditional range and its very high quality leather


----------



## KatB (22 July 2009)

Albion, Kate Negus or Barnsby would be my choice


----------



## Scribbles (22 July 2009)

Sabre, everytime.


----------



## gerbilgirl (22 July 2009)

I'll look at all that people have recommended. Is it best to have separate bridles for home use and 'good' wear?


----------



## Sol (22 July 2009)

Sabre! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 heheh
In an idea world I'd have a few bridles, for home &amp; competition use, simply so I didn't have to keep changing noseband/bit for different things like dressage &amp; jumping. Though right now I only use one bit and different nosebands so its not too bad


----------



## spaniel (22 July 2009)

Another vote for Sabre!!

I cant say I rate Stubben anymore,  not quite sure whats happened to them but they arent what they used to be.  Fieldhouse are good everyday bridles but for best its definitely Sabre for me!


----------



## Scribbles (22 July 2009)

I doubt it, particularly as new un-worn in leather isn't very nice (imho). 

Saying that, I have 1 horse, 4 bridles, and am needing a new one!


----------



## bailey14 (22 July 2009)

I like Rhinegold Bridles and find these are very attractive and smart looking.


----------



## Milkmaid (22 July 2009)

I`ve just bought a Dobert Stallmaster bridle and have to say i`m very impressed with the quality, not a bad price either (£78).

It has a shaped padded poll too


----------



## gerbilgirl (22 July 2009)

Thanks everyone, and just another little question. Where sells nice browbands, as in shiny.


----------



## sydney (22 July 2009)

Not sure about the nice browbands... but recently got mine an elevator bridle- very pleased, really nice leather and looks smart.


----------



## milliepops (22 July 2009)

I have 2 bridles in use at the moment - one Jeffries and one Sabre.  I like those because it's easy to get separate parts in different sizes if you need to, they are good quality and last well.  I don't have 'work' and 'posh' bridles - don't see the point if you have decent leather in the first place and look after it  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Re browbands - do you want a bling one?  The albion browbands are lovely, but a bit pricey.


----------



## abracadabra (22 July 2009)

the jeffries bridle i have for one horse came in component parts so i was able to completely custom size it, by taking measurements of his head, so some bits are cob some full 

(im a bit of an ex-showing perfectionist freak and my cheek ,throatlatch and noseband buckles all HAVE to line up with the corner of his eye 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Keltic (22 July 2009)

I have Sabre, im a tad obsessed with them lol, ive got 4!! 2 Sabre eton double bridles one black one brown, ive got a black eton snaffle for schooling in etc and ive just got a new brown one for hacking etc to match my new saddle lol.. my girl is spoilt!!


----------



## Hollycat (22 July 2009)

I am a bridle conioussour!!!!   Depending on the horses head, my vote would be for a Albion KB comfort bridle for a chunkier head - about £200.  For a more elegant head, a Passier basic line bridle - flash or drop (drops generally very hard to get on comfort bridles) comfort bridle with jelly reins and dimonte browband - about £175.   If price no object, for shows go for a Passier rolled leather double bridle at approx £800!!!!


----------



## Damnation (23 July 2009)

I  have a GFS contrast padded bridle (£40 odd) and the Kincade comfort bridle, again £40 odd. Fab value for money and a year on the both look good as new


----------



## KatB (23 July 2009)

Have to add, when my mare arrived a week ago, she was a bit gobby to tack up, and would try to move her head away from the bridle. She has ben in my KB bridle for a week and is now happy to be tacked up and drops her head now 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 It is a bit chunky for her head, but she likes it so we are sticking with it


----------



## gerbilgirl (24 July 2009)

Thanks everyone! If anyone has anything to add I'll still check back though


----------



## muddy boots (24 July 2009)

I love my stubben bridle, I use it for every day and best as it cleans up beautifully. It's had some tough wear and still looks good.
My friend has a sabre and thats nice too.


----------

